
Add Post-Deploy Smoke Tests to Any Codeship Pipeline - CodyReichert
https://blog.codeship.com/add-post-deploy-smoke-tests-to-any-codeship-pipeline/
======
CodyReichert
Author here! This post goes over using Assertible to run automated smoke tests
after deploying an app from Codeship.

Do you or your team have a similar approach to deployment testing?

The code for the tutorial is on GitHub: [https://github.com/assertible/ruby-
example](https://github.com/assertible/ruby-example)

